# pawing???



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

My doe is pawing and acting like active labor she just was trying to nurse herself any ideas why???


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

She's probably in labor. What is her due date? :whatgoat:


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Yesterday was her due date. I have never seen a doe nurse herself, is it normal? She is in labor all the signs are there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wash up and go in with 2 fingers and check to see if she is open....you will hit a wall... if she is closed....if that is the case...she isn't ready yet... and in pre-labor....

If she is open... you will be able to go in and may feel the baby bubble...if so...she is in labor..

Has she pushed yet? If not... she may not be quite there.. but close....

Has she broke her water? If you see a big wet spot. and it has some white goo there...her water broke and it will be soon... :hug: 

Self sucker.. that isn't good...does she have anything left in her udder?
If not ...you will have to get colostrum somewhere..... make sure is is CAE free...


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yay!! Praying for an easy birth!!!! :hug: ray: 

toth bore goats, definitely right!!!  :thumbup: 

Happy kidding!!!!!! :stars: :stars:


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Her utter is totally full not sure she got any milk just sucking and looked like she was trying to nurse. She has some cream Goo but not a lot and there was some amber a little bit ago. She is laying down not getting up and closes her eyes and looks like she is starting to bear down.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Amber colored goo...did it have a clear amber tube like appearance?

It sounds like you are going to have kids soon...as soon as she begins to push... she should have those babies out ...within 15 to 30 minutes.... if not.... go and and help her...


Do you know anyone that knows goats... that can come take a look at her....and help... in case she needs it? :hug:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

If she is sucking at her teats she is most likely just getting the plug out so the kids don't have to work to get milk. I've had several does do this. If she continues to suck after the kids are born and have nursed though, then you will need to get something on her, like an E-collar, to prevent her from turning around to nurse.

Sounds like you will have kids soon. If she is in hard labor, you should see kids in 30 minutes. If you don't and she is pushing hard but nothing is coming you will need to go in and check her as a kid may be in the wrong position.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, sounds like babys are on the way. Now my doe did the pawing thing for about a day and a hlaf before she finally kidded on Saturday. keep a eye on her and I am sure she will be fine. 

Watch for tow hoofs and a nose to appear.

The self suckeling is not at unusal. They could be getting the plug out but more then likey it is because she is so engorged that she is hurting and she is trying to releave some of the pain. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I cleaned up and two finger so in all the way but my hand doesnt fit. She keeps going from laboring hard to resting and pushing slightly. Not sure what to do???


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How are her tail ligaments? Soft and loose? Sounds like her udder is making her uncomfortable...as long as she's not sucking down the milk...I wouldn't worry. 

Sounds like labor signs...if she is frequently pushing, has a mucous string, and wanting to lay down alot...the babies will come very soon. I would bet she'll have them today or tomorrow from the sounds of it...probably sooner rather than later. But if she continues pushing like that, mucous, etc. Kids should be here shortly.

Keep us posted.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she is pushing really hard.... how long has she been doing this? If it has been just a little while ..within a few minutes then... she is still working on getting the kid to the opening.....the kid is in the birth canal but... is most likely deeper in there and as she pushes... the kid will come closer to the opening.... All this can take up to 1/2 hour ..at most...if she still has no success within this time frame... you must go in and help her...If she needs dilating... you will have to help her do that..... :hug:


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I had the lady I bought her from come over and she said she is in easy labor. I was going off our other does labor Friday and her hard labor was super easy I guess! She is getting more mucas looking Goo and pushing a little not hard labor. I am so new to this. Sorry ladies thanks for all the advice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.....it is OK....we all have been there.. :hug: 


I am glad you had the lady come by ......at least she can help her.... if she needs help. :wink: 

Happy Kidding :thumb: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Kidding is definately imminent....My doe Binkey will grab at her teats when she's ready to start pushing, the pawing also goes along with labor. I have noticed however that each time that Binkey has aggressively gone after her teats is when I've had to assist her with delivery, just be sure to watch her for signs of distress and I'm really glad that you have someone close that can be of assistance if you need her.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Two babies and I think she is done! One was breach and the other was one front leg back, needed assistance but both are doing good now! Both have even latched on!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulatuions!!! Mama's seem to know when it's time to show they need some help, glad that all turned out well! :hug:


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Two babies and I think she is done! One was breach and the other was one front leg back, needed assistance but both are doing good now! Both have even latched on! :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

:stars: Congrats! I've had a doe pull on her teats before kidding too, it was nothing to worry about!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so happy it went well...congrats..... :thumb:  :clap: :clap: :clap: :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Do you let them eat their afterbirth?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't. It's good for them, but it's also a choke risk...i'd rather not take that chance.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I let them have it if they want it, it is the most concentrated nutrition they ever get to eat, and they may need it.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Congrats on the new kids!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

congrats on the kids! :stars: 
I do let them eat the afterbirth if they want it.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

lissablack said:


> I let them have it if they want it, it is the most concentrated nutrition they ever get to eat, and they may need it.


I do too. Some want to eat them, some don't. Never had one choke on it before.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Do you let them eat their afterbirth?


 AS mentioned... if they want it ...it is very good for them.... But remove it within a reasonable time ...if they do not want it... :thumb:


----------

